# Northern urbs cake and fine wine day out, now with added poll



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

my beer clock told me it was time for another northern meet up, so following some gentle persuasion on the other thread, here's the poll.

being as I'm doing the poll, I've only put up dates I can actually make... cake and fine wine optional extras.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

oh, I forgot, there's also killer b's suggestion of this beer festival in Preston, but Soj can't make it, and I'm not entirely sure how I'd get to preston from Leeds (well more to the point, how I'd get back judging from last time's wobblyness)








<linky>


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2010)

Manc or Hebden, preferrably some point in the next bank holiday weekend for me 

e2a: If we're in Manchester there are some lovely pubs in Castlefield which is also handy for the station...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)

After June would suit me best, but I'm happy with any date really.

Happy to do pubs in Manchester, Leeds, Hebden or somewhere else, but a picnic sounds good too 

Oh, and thanks for the poll


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> After June would suit me best, but I'm happy with any date really.
> 
> Happy to do pubs in Manchester, Leeds, Hebden or somewhere else, but a picnic sounds good too
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the poll


I kinda fancy some drinks soonish, then someone else can organise one after june I reckon. Everyone starts to get busy in the summer with festivals and stuff anyway IME.


----------



## Shirl (May 2, 2010)

free spirit said:


> and I'm not entirely sure how I'd get to preston from Leeds (well more to the point, how I'd get back judging from last time's wobblyness)



There's a few trains a day from Leeds to Blackpool that stop at Preston. I don't know of a cure for wobblyness though


----------



## killer b (May 2, 2010)

i do realise preston probably isn't realistic for anyone outside the north west...

june's probably best for us, and a picnic sounds interesting. not too bothered where, although some places would limit how late we can stay etc.


----------



## free spirit (May 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> i do realise preston probably isn't realistic for anyone outside the north west...
> 
> june's probably best for us, and a picnic sounds interesting. not too bothered where, although some places would limit how late we can stay etc.


*ahem*

poll



Shirl said:


> There's a few trains a day from Leeds to Blackpool that stop at Preston. I don't know of a cure for wobblyness though


thanks, but also... poll?




(sorry, I blame drcarnage)


----------



## radio_atomica (May 3, 2010)

free spirit said:


> oh, I forgot, there's also killer b's suggestion of this beer festival in Preston, but Soj can't make it, and I'm not entirely sure how I'd get to preston from Leeds (well more to the point, how I'd get back judging from last time's wobblyness)





To get to preston from leeds you catch the train from leeds train station to preston train station.  To get back to you do the same, in reverse.  Not sure what time the last train is though, I used to get it all the time though, not a bad journey really...


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2010)

yeah... blame me


----------



## punkyfish (May 9, 2010)

Sounds good - would be great to meet you all


----------



## cyberfairy (May 9, 2010)

Will try to come to whenever or wherever it is


----------



## radio_atomica (May 9, 2010)

don't forget the conti beer festival is next weekend...


----------

